# Wanted : Weekend 40k Club in Cheshire, UK



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Guys n Gals,
I'm looking for a club near Crewe, that plays 40k on a weekend....
I know there's one in Winsford and Warrington on a Tuesday.
But with work they are difficult to get there in time. as they both finish @ 9 ish and i'd get there by 8...... lol :laugh:
There is a GW that does Thursday nights which is easier, but i think it closes earlier.

Does anyone know of any Cheshire based weekend clubs ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

There's a club in Warrington still.....? :shok:


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

um...yup :grin:

Northern Warlords are in penketh


Wargame Tournaments Website lists alot of tournaments and warrington is on there with both singles and doubles :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cougar said:


> Northern Warlords are in penketh


Ace, couldn't get much closer :so_happy:


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

Sadly its an hours drive away. so by the time i get there it would be time to tidy up


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cougar said:


> Sadly its an hours drive away. so by the time i get there it would be time to tidy up


Dang....


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Cougar,

Have you heard of the Wargame Store on the Wirral? Its about 5 mins from Cheshire Oaks just off Junction 3 of the M53. There is a gaming club every wednesday evening which normally goes on until 10:30pm - 11:00pm but if you have the entire day you can arrive to start playing as early as 10am when the store opens 

Guys there play Warhammer (Fantasy and 40k), Flames of War, Warmachine and many other games and there are some nice tables already set up with abundant scenery and individual spot lights for each table.

You can come along and play any time though if a saturday suits you better as many of us meet up at the weekends to play one game or another. We usually communicate via the stores facebook page and its normally as easy as "Anyone fancy a 2000 point 40k battle on saturday morning?" and someone will normally reply.

Check it out for yourself anyway here and hit me up if you need help with directions. 


Hesky


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll give it a look thanks. 

mmm its an hour away (i'm in Crewe) so with it opening late its alot easier.

Thanks


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

The Northern warlords club runs from around 7 till 10:30ish so you may still be able to make it.

Also check this handy map what I made, although not a lot in the Crewe area by the looks of things

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/viewer?mid=z9ckp23slKm4.khp_vX3GQgi0


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Warrington eh, Koppo?

You won't be very far from me then :wink:


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, Callands to be precise (Near the Ikea).

When i do go to a club (which is nowhere near as often as I'd like) I go to the Northern Warlords on a Tuesday (they meet every week now), but I've not been for something like three months.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

koppo said:


> Yep, Callands to be precise (Near the Ikea).
> 
> When i do go to a club (which is nowhere near as often as I'd like) I go to the Northern Warlords on a Tuesday (they meet every week now), but I've not been for something like three months.


I've been in Penketh for the past ten years, although I was in Old Hall before that 
If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?

Did you ever go to the club at the scout hut in Penketh?


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't mind at all, I'm in my early 30's.

I never went to the scout hut club.

To be honest a weekend club in Warrington would suit me down to the ground. The problem I have is that I work long hours in Liverpool and have a dog to walk so my week day evenings are a little too crowded.

By the way the Northen Warlord have a forum and such, the blog is here...http://northernwarlords.co.uk/

I'm the 2nd chap from the right.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

koppo said:


> Don't mind at all, I'm in my early 30's.
> 
> I never went to the scout hut club.
> 
> ...


I'm 31 myself 
So you'll know Tom then?


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm amazingly bad with names, but yes, I believe I know Tom.

I wonder if there enough people in the area to set up weekend meet of the club?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Possibly, there's me and two others to start with 

I've got a lot of work to do on my army projects atm and it's been that long since I gamed you could probably class me as a noob :blush:


----------



## Stucorb (Oct 22, 2013)

Rob Highlighted this thread to me a while ago so sorry it has taken me a while to reply.

The club is open every Tuesday from 7 and usually closes somewhere between 10:30 and 11:00. Late games are not a problem but to save a wasted journey you might be best sorting them out in advance. We have gamers of all different types of levels so people just coming into the game or even getting back into it after a long period away are more than welcome. If you are able to make it down your first time is free and then its £2.50 every visit but you don't pay if you don't play.

We could only really run games on weekends if we had enough of an uptake as we need to cover room costs. If you can generate some interest from other club members or maybe other gamers we can sort out the room booking.

Tawa - Tom is still around when he can fit it in with work. There are 1 or 2 people from the club that was at the scout hut but not many (Pete and Maybe Sai). If you can remember what the club was like back then i think you will find that there has been a lot of changes over the past few years.

Also just to add i live in Great Sankey.


----------



## Stucorb (Oct 22, 2013)

Cougar said:


> um...yup :grin:
> 
> Northern Warlords are in penketh
> 
> ...



Tournament wise we try to run 1 or 2 small tournaments a year as well as our large GT event which is every September. We will hopefully be announcing next years event either late December or early January. Information can usually be found on our forum first and then on TWF although i will now start adding it on here as well.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Just realised, I've not actually seen Tom in person for over a year :shok:


----------



## Stucorb (Oct 22, 2013)

Tom turns up whenever work permits which at the moment isn't too often (Although i have to admit my attendance is dropping off for a while due to real life as well).


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I may pop round at some point when these bollocks shifts of mine allow


----------



## Stucorb (Oct 22, 2013)

Not regular weekend gaming or maybe what you are looking for but i am looking at organising a apocalypse game early next year if you are interested which will be on a saturday or sunday.

http://northernwarlords.co.uk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2354


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll keep my ear to the ground for this one


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Cougar, I am moving back to Audlem near Crewe in a few weeks - happy to give you a game if you are interested. 
Cheers


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jangalak said:


> Hi Cougar, I am moving back to Audlem near Crewe in a few weeks - happy to give you a game if you are interested.
> Cheers


 @Cougar


Sorted


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

Tawa said:


> @Cougar
> 
> 
> Sorted


Thanks !!

>>Jangalak we'll have to sort something out. Haven't played in a while, been painting the ever increasing collections.... :cray:
Eldar, Necrons and Blood Angles
lol


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Good for you, parenthood has been keeping me from the table for a while but there are some heresy space wolves sitting on the shelf yelling at me to get back to them! 

I'll be moving next weekend so once the holiday week is done I am open to a game. 

I have around 2,600 points of IG painted and a few inquisition models - happy to play anything really. 

Cheers


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

Well i think Tawa summed up my situation.



Tawa said:


> it's been that long since I gamed you could probably class me as a noob :blush:


:laugh:

Only really play against my brother, his shifts have pretty much knocked that down to once every 3 months......

So a few small reminder games maybe needed...

On the plus-side the missus has suggested i convert the garage to a 'little men' room, as they're taking over the spare room atm. although i can't see the problem myself. :scratchhead:


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow I thought my wife was the only person to use the term 'little men', better than 'plastic crack' though which it feels like at times! 

More than happy to do some small refreshers, I am a bit rusty and my last couple of games were apocalypse so the rules have blended a little there- once I get done with the move and over the Christmas pies and booze I will PM you with a few dates for a game. 

Good luck with the painting and garage renovations...


----------

